# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  American Movies with Russian Subtitles

## Antonio1986

Привет.  
Я нашел во Вконтакте одну страницу включающая фильмы с русскими субтитрaми:  Фильмы с русскими субтитрами!  *Могли Бы вы оценить качество перевода.* (i.e. are the subtitles close to what actors really say?) 
P.S. Тоже я хотел бы упомянуть что я искал русский фильмы с русскими субтитром но мне не удалось найти. Вы знаете где я могу их найти.  
Спасибо.

----------


## gedeon.sword

> P.S. Тоже я хотел бы упомянуть что я искал русский фильмы с русскими субтитром но мне не удалось найти. Вы знаете где я могу их найти.  
> Спасибо.

 Вот здесь есть список ресурсов русских фильмов с русскими субтитрами: https://pen4pals.com/en/3-best-sites...sian-subtitles

----------


## Lampada

https://phys-kids.com/52-nazovi-menya-svoim-imenem.html 
Назови меня своим именем.

----------

